# Goat Breathing Like an Old Man Snoring!



## FeathersFurFins (Jan 21, 2015)

Aloha from Hawaii! I'm brand new here, with a goatie problem. 

My girl is breathing like an old man snoring. 

I don't know much about goats, as this girl came into my life a few years back as a rescue. I'm the animal go-to person on my hill--long story short: a neighbor found her with a rope around her neck, swinging from a tree. I took her in, she was skinny and now she's a nice, big goat that has fallen in love with our Airedale. 

Over the years she's been the most consistently healthy animal on our farm (coffee, not livestock). Until now. 

SYMPTOMS: Really rough and loud, raspy breathing. 

No mucus from nose 
Temperature 102.7
No lethargy
Great appetite
Drinking fine
Plenty of energy 
Great mood
Eyes look great, no weeping or mucus

I'm on an island and the nearest livestock vet is a 6 hour drive. We have feed stores, so I was wondering of anyone's heard of these symptoms before. 

Thank so much!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Respiratory, pneumonia is the only things i can think off. I'm sure someone will chime in soon to help you out. Good luck with her and hope she gets better with the goat forums help and experts on here!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can get Tylan 200, that will hopefully work. Sounds like she has pneumonia.


----------



## greenfield (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a goat with the same issues, what is the dose of Tylan?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tylan 200 is 1cc per 25 lbs.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so glad that you saved her. How horrible that someone hung her and bless your friend for getting to her in time.

Welcome and we would love to see her. I just want to agree with the meds. Good luck.


----------



## FeathersFurFins (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you so much, everyone!  I'm going to look for this today. I've never purchased Tylan 200, so I hope that it's available in one of my feed stores. 

If I can't get this, is there some other alternative or generic name? We don't always get the best stuff here in Hawaii. 

I read a few articles online, and I was scared of pneumonia. But I thought pneumonia would have other symptoms with it (fever, lethargy, etc.). How does an animal get this? I don't have any other goats, so she must have gotten this some other way. 

Thank you again, and sorry for the late response. It's still early morning here in Hawaii.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

There are different types of and causes of pneumonia. It can actually be caused by bacteria, virus, or fungus, though I think bacterial pneumonia is more common. It doesn't have to come from another animal. Personally, I've had "walking pneumonia" before. I just got an infection in my lungs and I couldn't breathe well for a while, but I had no other symptoms. Of course, I also have asthma, so I ended up in the hospital for it. Basically, the severity, symptoms, and cause of pneumonia can vary, but it's better to treat with goats since they can't tell you how they feel or how hard it is for them to breathe.


----------



## FeathersFurFins (Jan 21, 2015)

We had a dangerous electrical storm here recently, she freaked out and stood in the torrential rain screaming at 1:00 AM. She was paralyzed in fear, and wouldn't go back into her shed for anything. I had to go out and drag her out of the rain. I wonder if this might have compromised her in any way.


----------



## FeathersFurFins (Jan 21, 2015)

Our local stores only have...

LA200 
Tylan 50
VetRX Goat & Sheep

Are any of of these good for goat pneumonia?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am not one to give antibiotic just because you see a little snot, crusty nose or a cough, but outside in the rain like that, now that is a different story.
I hope you can find the meds. Bless he heart I bet she was scared to death.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Vet rx is wonderful for congestion or relieving some of the cough. Put a couple of drops at the end of each nostril. I can never get just "drops" to come out - it always seems to squirt, but it's not a "medicine" and won't hurt if you use a bit more than recommended.

LA200 works well for respiratory infections, but it stings a bit when you give it as a shot. The dose on LA200 is 5cc per 100 pounds. My vet says to give 1 shot (Sub Q) every other day until 3 doses have been given. Use a larger gauge needle because the med is rather thick.


----------



## FeathersFurFins (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm embarrassed to say that I've never given an injection. I'm headed to Youtube for visual instructions and learning. 

So I can use the LA200 instead of the Tylan200? It does the same thing? 

Thank you everyone, you're all so helpful and supportive!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It isn't quite the same thing. Tylan works better but you would have to give an awful lot if you can only get the 50. LA200 should be given daily as far as I know.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> It isn't quite the same thing. Tylan works better but you would have to give an awful lot if you can only get the 50. LA200 should be given daily as far as I know.


I've used it twice for pneumonia as I stated above (as per my vet's recommendation) and it worked great. I have noticed, though, that on some meds people have different doses and frequencies they recommend. You'd think dosages would be standardized, but they don't all seem to be. My vet is one of those rare vets who seems to actually know and understand goats...so I tend to follow what he says.


----------

